# Tricks & Training for 2009



## LuvCicero

I think it will be fun to have a trick & training thread for us to share the things we teach our fur babies. Since I posted the two video's of Cicero, I have received a good bit of mail asking how I have done it. I am not a trainer&#8230;just Cicero's trainer. What will work for him might not work for other dogs&#8230;.but might work for some. My hope with this thread is that it will get more people interested in training their babies because it creates a great bond. I think it helps to made a dog happier and helps their temperament when they feel like they are pleasing you. It also makes them a great family member. Cicero has learned a lot ~~ but he still has things to learn and improve on ~~ so I can use some help. Hopefully this tread will keep lots of videos in one place and help us to encourage new people to train. Maybe it will help on basic commands, tricks, solving problems, and fun things to do with our babies.

So, time to get out the video camera and show us all what you baby has learned -- so we can start teaching also.

Leann, you need to post your video here so we can all start to teach "stick em up"! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

*BARKING*

I taught Cicero that his bark was to train ME. His water bowl was in the floor in the corner of the kitchen. When he got older and started the barking I put the water bowl on the counter by the sink. When I would see him go to the corner looking for water, I would go to the sink and run the water and put a little in his bowl as he stood waiting. Then I held the bowl waist high and said "water?" and waited. He started dancing around. I said, "water?' and he did a low moaning growl. I waited..more noises. I waited and finally a BARK. The second he barked that one time I said, "good boy" and sat the bowl down. When he had finished I put the bowl back up on the counter. By the third day I didn't have to watch for him to go to the kitchen -- because he would go to the sink and I would hear the one bark -- and I would say, "water -- okay sweet boy I will get you some water." See&#8230;he trained ME. ound: There was a 'reason' for him to bark. I continued that for 4 or 5 more days to make sure he had me trained well. Now I fill his bowl each morning and put it in the corner. When he runs out of water he goes to the sink and barks once for a refill. 
I know you may work during the day, but you can still try this. Start on a Friday night when you get home. On Monday morning leave his water bowl down but only put in enough for say 2 or 3 o'clock. It will not hurt for it to run out a couple of hours before you get home. When you do get home put the water bowl on the counter till your baby wants water and follows through with a bark. Don't give time to bark more than once -- be sure to stop it with "good boy" and continue talking as you put the bowl down. 

Important: If your dog goes to the door and barks for no reason, you say "water?" and go offer him some. Cicero did this several times barking at a noise outside and each time I said water and filled his bowl. One day he looked at me with a blank look like "okay dumb woman, you don't know that we like to just bark for no reason? You're gonna fill my bowl AGAIN? I shouldn't have taught you that water bark!!!":whoo:


----------



## sweetlotus

Hi Dale, I'm am sooo glad you started this thread! I am looking forward to training my little girl in a few days and will definitely be looking forward to hearing tips and training advice from other people in the forum. The "water bark" is really cute!


----------



## Renee

Great idea with the water bowl! I'm going to try that with Miley. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leeann

Ahhhh Dale, I just started a new trick tonight. Well it was one I started before doing agility that we have not done in a loooong time so we had to start over tonight. I will video it as soon as we get it down, give me a week I do not like to over work one thing every night.

For Stick em up all I did was put a word with something he was already doing. You know how they get excited when they see you or you have a treat and they stand on their back legs with their front paws up in the air. Every time he did this I would say "stick em up" After awhile all I would have to do is say stick em up and he would do it. 

I need to train Riley the water bowl trick seeing how his way of telling me he needs water is to throw the bowl across the room ound:


----------



## Leeann

Amanda has a video of teaching your dog how to target by touching her hand. Teaching them this is a great tool in training any trick, I use it a lot in agility by teaching Riley to touch a platic lid I can teach him to work out and away from me so I don't have to run so much. You could even use it to teach your dog to bring you a tissue when you sneeze, I used it to teach spin also, the possibilities are endless.

Here is Riley & Monte spinning, as you can see Monte was still a puppy when I trained him this.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Dale, thank for posting this thread. I'll be checking it a lot. You have such great tips for teaching tricks and grooming. I'll try to post a video this weekend on the tricks we have learned so far. It would be fun to post one now and again at the end of the year to see the progress. I agree that tricks are great. It's such a fun way to bond with your dog and people love to see them.

I love Monte and Riley's spins!


----------



## LuvCicero

Leeann, at one point I had taught Cicero to bring me a tissue when I did a 'fake' sneeze. People were amazed and he was so cute THEN he discovered toilet tissue and figured out it turned into snow. ound: That trick got checked off.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero's spin turned into "Do you have a tail?"

Debby....I do think it will be fun to see at the end of a year how much our babies have learned in the tricks department. If we encourage each other -- we will have some cute acting dogs for next Christmas!!


----------



## Leeann

LOL Dale. Monte is getting a roll of toilet paper for his birthday, I bought all these new toys and he wanted nothing to do with them, he handed me his blue ball because he thought it was time to play when we were opening presants. He loves to shred tissue though so yup he's getting toilet paper.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero got a roll of toilet paper for his birthday and I didn't get a picture because I couldn't find the camera. BUT let me warn you ~~ you will not believe how much paper is on a roll after he gets through with it. You better have a leaf bag. ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom

[Important: If your dog goes to the door and barks for no reason, you say "water?" and go offer him some. Cicero did this several times barking at a noise outside and each time I said water and filled his bowl. One day he looked at me with a blank look like "okay dumb woman, you don't know that we like to just bark for no reason? You're gonna fill my bowl AGAIN? I shouldn't have taught you that water bark!!!":whoo:[/QUOTE]

I want to know how you trained him to make coffee on the keurig!!!!!!:biggrin1:

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## LuvCicero

ound:Beth....I know I could teach him to touch the button, but I also know there would not be a cup ready. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

*I need help with a problem....*

Ladies and gents....
Do any of you have a Hav that will "sit" when visitors come into your home? If you do, could you please tell me how you taught your furkid to be so nice.

This is my one problem with Cicero. He "loves" people so much and gets so excited when anyone crosses the door. He will "sit" fine any other time....but has to say "Hello" in a big way to guest....and loses his hearing!!

I have tried to hold him in position...nope. I have told people to turn their backs on him till he calms down...nope I have said "please, ignore him"...lol..nope. I ususally pick him up before I open the door now and it is almost impossible to hold him since he is so excited wanting to give lickies. His favorite treat to distract him...forget it.

Please, let me know what to do to teach him to sit and be nice when someone visits!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Dale,

If you find out the secret training tip for that, I'll surely be happy.

I have done the same things with my 2 and haven't had much success. 
Shaking the coke can with the coins, has worked best, as it makes them move away from the guest, and stop barking: but I still can't get them to sit nicely for a treat and greet.

I do think that if I spent several days repetitively having someone ring the bell and have a great treat ready when and if they sit, that would work.

What do others do? I'd like to hear from the pros...


----------



## Scooter's Family

I really want to do more training but we're not so good at it! Scooter can sit, down, shake, pound it (sons taught this one!), stand up on back legs, and jump. Sometimes he'll speak when given the command but not always.

He loses his mind when he sees anything outside the front door, he's barking at the school bus right now, and gets crazy when visitors come over. I'll take any advice on stopping those two things!!!


----------



## Leeann

I will have to come back to put my input on sitting when someone is at the door, something my boys do not do either.

But you gals are going to be mad at me, I wanted to tape how I am training Ry to weave through my legs while I walk and I have no discs :frusty: I will have to pick some up tomorrow. I am totally amazed at how fast this boy learns 3 sessions and I am already 4 or 5 steps with him weaving, not gracefully but he is doing it.


----------



## Poornima

Dale, I am in the same boat. Benji and Lizzie sit well on command when there is no one at the door, but as soon as we have company, they get very excited and forget all the good manners.  

I have fallen off the wagon, but hopefully we will get back into training and brush up on the basics and learn something new over the year. Thanks for starting this thread, Dale. 

Leeann, what a cute video of your two.


----------



## Leeann

LuvCicero said:


> I have tried to hold him in position...nope. I have told people to turn their backs on him till he calms down...nope I have said "please, ignore him"...lol..nope. I ususally pick him up before I open the door now and it is almost impossible to hold him since he is so excited wanting to give lickies. His favorite treat to distract him...forget it.


Cicero must be related to Riley. Monte will sit nice but Riley gets way over excited when people come over. I know most of this is my own fault because I dont really push people to ignore him, everyone is just as excited to see him as he is them. All I do now is when someone is at the door I will make the boys sit while I open the door, this works just as long as the person does not come in.

Ann for the barking at things outside all I do is go look at what he is barking at and say "ok thank you" and make no big deal about it and they stop. Unless Daddy is home then there is no way they will stop barking till he walks in the house. I like them to bark and warn me if something is going on outside as long as they stop when I acknowledge what ever it is I am happy.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, I can say that teaching Cicero to bark for his water - stopped him from barking at other times. He got water every time he barked. Now the only time he barks is when he hears a new sound he has never heard...like a motorcycle and saying "quite" will stop him.

But...I am on a mission to teach him that it is not nice to jump on people when they visit....there has to be a way!!!

Leeann, yes I'm shocked also how fast they learn. I've tried the weave with my legs....and Cicero seems to think I'm nuts.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Here's a video of Salsa doing a few tricks. You can see that we need to work on these to polish them up. I can't get her to keep her butt up for the bow. She just learned bang, but doesn't quite get all the way on her back. I thought I would post a video now and then in a year to see if we've made any improvement.


----------



## LuvCicero

Debby, that is a gread video. I love the bow...and the waving bye-bye. That is so cute. Salsa is a good girl to listen to you so well. AND...noooo...we can't wait a year for another video.

Now, I've got to try to teach the "wave bye-bye"...but I have big doubts it will work with Cicero.


----------



## Sheri

Debby, great video! You and Salsa are doing great! That was fun to watch!


----------



## Lina

Debby, Salsa is so smart! Love the video.


----------



## luv3havs

Nice video. You and Salsa are doing very well.

I just began a trick class today with Chico. Maybe in a year I'll have a video. lol.


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Debby great video, you and Salsa are doing amazing.


----------



## ama0722

Debby she is adorable and I love her enthusiasm! She loves her cookies!!!


----------



## marb42

This thread was a great idea!!! Debbie, Salsa was so cute, and I loved the wave at the end.Gina


----------



## Leeann

Here is the start of our new trick, hopefully by the time spring comes and the snow is gone we can be moving faster and farther along.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Leeann, that was awesome! How did you teach that trick? Could you break it down for us?


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I love it! It looks great. I'm sure that Riley will be perfect at it in no time!


----------



## mintchip

WOW! Leeann that is great!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very impressive!!! Salsa does a great job!


----------



## iluvhavs

This thread couldn't have come at a better time. DH and I were just talking about teach the furkids more tricks. Now I have a place to come and check-in. I'm going to start on rollover ASAP!


----------



## Sheri

Love the videos, keep making them, all of you who are working with your dogs. It's wonderful to see!


----------



## LuvCicero

Leeann, That is great ~ you have a smart guy. The first time I tried with Cicero he just looked at me like I was nuts. Yesterday I decided to try again and he did it right off the bat! Yep, we need more practice, but I will post as soon as I can get a video of his first attemps. 

Nan ~ you will have to let us know what tricks you are teaching Chico. This is a fun thing to do for me and I think they love learning!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*backing up*

I'm working with Riki on freestyle. He does beautiful spins, left, right, under my legs in figure eights. How do I get him to back up, and then back up spins...

he just spins every time i try to get him to back up. How do I get him to go straight?


----------



## Leeann

Rikidaisy said:


> I'm working with Riki on freestyle. He does beautiful spins, left, right, under my legs in figure eights. How do I get him to back up, and then back up spins...
> 
> he just spins every time i try to get him to back up. How do I get him to go straight?


I would try putting him between you and a wall, not allowing him to have the room to spin.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann- Riley is so adorable and I can't wait to see you do freestyle!!! I love the energy in his little happy body. I also love how Monte pretty much ignores you guys. Now if you were trying to do something like that with Monte do you have to crate Riley?


----------



## Leeann

Amanda did you notice Monte's blue ball ound: Any time I do anything he thinks it's time to play ball. And yes if I want to work with Monte Riley will try and take over, sometime's it's good as Monte likes to learn from his brother other times Riley will just get out of hand.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love the tricks ladies!!!! You and your havies are so smart.

You've given me some great ideas.

I've been trying "roll over" with Posh, and she hates it!!! Even goes to hide, so I think I'll try the "crawl" or "be sneaky" command that you (Debbie) gave Salsa for our next trick.

Leeann you are doing awesome! 

I'm not sure how I'll teach Posh to spin either, she's such a mellow girl. I think I'd have to be giving another dog some loving and then she'd perk right up.

We do know a few tricks, and I'll work on getting a video up soon.


----------



## Leeann

Salsa's Mom said:


> Leeann, that was awesome! How did you teach that trick? Could you break it down for us?


 Debby, I am not very good at explaining things in writing but I will try.

I used the touch command using my hand as a target (you can try food to lure your dog if they do not know the touch command) I started off by stepping one foot forward and I put my hand down behind my leg asking Ry to touch, he would have to go under my leg to touch my hand. I did this several times with only one leg till all I had to do is step forward and he would go through. Then I added the second leg repeating the above. Once you can get them to do 2 legs then just keep adding steps. If you notice in my video you will see slight hand movements from me to get him to go through the next leg (my hand drops slightly) Right now he is really just watching my body movement, I need to add a command to this trick so he will learn when I say ____ he weaves in and out of my legs till I say ok. Maybe you girls can help me come up with a command word for this other than "weave".


----------



## ama0722

Does anyone have a favorite trick book? DH was just saying Dora doesn't know many cool tricks and he might teach her some. She loves to work with him so I want to encourage this and maybe get him a book. It would have to be something that laid it all out for him cause he isn't the most patient figure it out type person


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Thanks Leeann, that's very helpful. Salsa has learned the touch command so I should be able to do it the way you described.

In our tricks class we used a target stick for teaching touch. The one I have is a combination clicker/retractable target stick. It is called the clik stik. I think it might be useful for that because I can extend the stick part out to get the target to her level. I also used it for the crawl by waggling it in front of her and to hold her butt up for the bow.

Here is a link for the clik stik:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-82E1-DD11-80C2-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Posh's Mom

My breeder suggested this book: "101 Dog Tricks" by Kyra Sundance.

Actually, I think I'll order it for me!!!! Looks really good!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Thanks Amy!


----------



## Lina

Amy, I have that book! I like it but I was a little disappointed in it as a lot of the tricks in that book are geared towards a bigger dog, like opening the refrigerator door, turning on a light, etc. But the pictures are great and really gives you an idea as to how the trick works. I also have the "The Only Trick Book You'll Ever Need" and it has some great tricks, but it's very word-intensive and has very very few pics, so I actually like having them both for different reasons.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I definitely would not like my dog to be able to open the fridge!  Oh goodness...although if Posh could, she most likely would leave it all be, excluding the cheese and dog food, as vegetarians she's not too interested in our human food! 

I think I'll check and see if my local library has these books! Thanks Lina for the extra info. When my breeder recommended it she didn't know the title or the author, just that there was a weim on the cover! It was an interesting google search.


----------



## Amy R.

Great thread and fab videos. I am still mystified as to how you teach some of these tricks the first time, though. I would love a "Havanese tricks manual"! One of you should compile a simple one with say, 10 tricks, and sell it to us all !!!

Biscuit knows sit, stay, lie down, touch, dance, bow, and turn. I am spectacularly lazy about training and tricks and this thread will inspire me to do more.

As for their getting excited when visitors come, I truly think that is part of their charm and they are expressing friendliness, and they should be allowed to do so, as long as they're not jumping on people or overly obnoxious.

Heath is really smart and very willing to please. He learned sit and stay and settle in one session and is consistent. Good for such a lively boy. He's also very agile. He does a 3/4 twist in the air and jumps higher than Biscuit. I will try more with him!


----------



## Lina

Inspired by all of you, I tried to teach Kubrick "Bang" today, and I failed miserably! He really really hates it. He won't go on his side no matter how hard I try, he'll stand up every time. And if I try to gently (and I do mean gently) hold his butt down so he can't get up, he won't take the treat. Blegh. Worthless! Although he does let me put him on his side for grooming... maybe I'll start with doing it on the couch? hmmm...

On a positive note, I was able to have him "Creep" (being sneaky or crawling) for about a foot longer than I previously was able to do, so yay!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Lina, Salsa will go on her side with head down (we call it "take a nap" )easily. In fact, it's one of her default tricks. But, I can't get her to lay on her side for grooming at all!!! :frusty:


----------



## Amy R.

You know, Lina, I think this teaching of tricks takes enormous patience, which I , for one, lack. I have a very short attention span, LOL. My dogs are probably undiscovered geniuses but no one will ever know it ! LOL !


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well, Lina, Posh definitely doesn't "enjoy" her "bang" trick. I think it's because she's having to go into a submissive pose, and whilst she loves me and most definitely wants to please me, she is a dominant diva!

Meanwhile, she does do the trick. Her "treats" are either food or for me to throw her toy. She doesn't get the treat or the toy thrown until she has her head completely down and is lying completely on her side. It's funny how she will "die" in slo mo just to be sure that I really mean it, like come on mom do I really have to do this?!

The way I taught her was to put her in a down and then gently push her over onto her side while saying bang, as soon as she was on her side I would say "good bang" and give her a reward. I always pushed her over on the same side. After repeating this for about a week I would barely need to push her, and eventually she did do it on her own. After she understand the "bang" equals lie all the way down on your side, I added the hand action of me pointing my "gun."


----------



## Lina

Amy the problem is that he just won't let me push him over period. I think it scares him to have me push him while he's down. Plus, our whole house is hardwood and I think it might be uncomfortable for him. I am going to try doing the pushing over thing on the couch and see if he will do it there. Thanks!


----------



## Leeann

Salsa's Mom said:


> Thanks Leeann, that's very helpful. Salsa has learned the touch command so I should be able to do it the way you described.
> 
> In our tricks class we used a target stick for teaching touch. The one I have is a combination clicker/retractable target stick. It is called the clik stik. I think it might be useful for that because I can extend the stick part out to get the target to her level. I also used it for the crawl by waggling it in front of her and to hold her butt up for the bow.
> 
> Here is a link for the clik stik:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-82E1-DD11-80C2-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


Debby I must get one of these, what wonderful tool for our little ones. This would work great for people teaching heal.


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Amy the problem is that he just won't let me push him over period. I think it scares him to have me push him while he's down. Plus, our whole house is hardwood and I think it might be uncomfortable for him. I am going to try doing the pushing over thing on the couch and see if he will do it there. Thanks!


Carolina try puting him in a down position, take a treat and hold it in front of him on the floor then slowly start dragging the treat around to his side (he will be licking your hand as you go, it is ok) as soon as you get past his shoulder start to bring you hand up keeping it close to his body (you will notice his oposite should drop to the floor) as soon as he rolls onto his back you are going to want to stop him with your other hand and give the treat. If you want a complete roll over just keep going with your hand till he goes all the way over and treat. When teaching this they will try and jump up so start slow and reward every inch you get with your hand. You will notice every time you do this you will get further and further with your hand before they break position.


----------



## Leeann

Oh I forgot do not say anything to him while you are doing this, you can add the "bang" later. When I teach new tricks I always wait till they have the trick down before adding a comand for it. You will notice when you sit on the floor to work with him and he is doing really good lure him 2x's then just sit and wait to see if he does it on his own when he does add the "bang" when he is in position. I do this because I notice as soon as I say something like good boy or yes they stop thinking and want their treat.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, thanks for the tip but that's how I tried it in the first place. That's what I mean by him not taking the treat from me. He refuses to follow it. I think he feels crowded or something as my arm is going over his head. I'm not sure what his problem with is, really, but all I know is that he doesn't like it. I really think the couch might work as he goes easily onto his side for me there.


----------



## Leeann

Is he licking the treat? Your hand should not go over his head, keep your hand to the floor till he twists his head to the side then lift just a little and reward. Take baby step, this will take some time but you want him to feel comfortable at all times. As soon as you see him break then you went to far, back up to when you had him going in the right direction and just work to that point for the night then try and go an inch more the next night.


----------



## Lina

Okay, so I was probably doing it wrong... but I just got home and put him on the couch in a down and he let me push him over NO PROBLEM, so I started saying "Bang" when I do it (when he's down, like you said) and I think he will get it pretty soon. I really really think that it was the hard floor that he didn't like. A trainer I spoke to said that a lot of dogs won't roll over and/or bang on hard floors until they learn on a soft surface first. I guess I should have thought of the couch earlier!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Go Kubrick. It is very important for the dog to feel comfortable and it very could be the floors bother him. It's hard teaching things with out pictures, I should make a video teaching this LOL


----------



## Lina

Okay, I am SO PROUD of him! After only 5 minutes of practicing, he's now "banging" by himself with just the word and hand signal (he's very visual, he has a hard time doing things by words only). I am SO GLAD that we tried the couch, LOL! Of course, we need to practice lots (he's at about 60% success rate) but after practicing for a few days on the couch and moving to the floor, I'm sure he'll be great at it! Next up: rolling over! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Okay, I am SO PROUD of him! After only 5 minutes of practicing, he's now "banging" by himself with just the word and hand signal (he's very visual, he has a hard time doing things by words only). I am SO GLAD that we tried the couch, LOL! Of course, we need to practice lots (he's at about 60% success rate) but after practicing for a few days on the couch and moving to the floor, I'm sure he'll be great at it! Next up: rolling over! :whoo:


ROTFLMAO ohh I am in tears reading this, I am over tired and my mind must be in the gutter. This sounds like something Beamer would be doing "Banging" by himself.... sorry Lina I couldnt help it.

I am very proud of you and Kubrick, wait till Hitch comes home it is amazing how fast #2 learns of #1.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, LOL, I am so tired myself I didn't even realize I wrote it that way! Of course, my mind isn't as dirty as yours... :suspicious:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Leeann said:


> Debby I must get one of these, what wonderful tool for our little ones. This would work great for people teaching heal.


Yes, it's great for using with small dogs because it's an extension of your arm so you don't have to bend your whole body down. It came with a little instruction guide which suggests other ways to use it too. Also, the click is a quiet one.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Yay, Kubrick! You're a quick study! 

I have a question: Is "bang" supposed to be laying on your side head down? 

This is what I've been naming these tricks. Do I have the wrong names? 

1. Laying on side with head down = take a nap

2. Rolling over, but stopping half way on back with feet up in the air = bang

3. Complete rollover = rollover

If "bang" is number 1 then what would you call number 2.


----------



## Lina

Debby, I'm not sure but I've always been taught that Bang was to lay on his side with his head down. I've heard of your #2 called "Play dead" but it does sound like it should be the same thing as bang... not sure. I've also heard it called belly up, if it helps!


----------



## Sheri

I think you can call it whatever fits for you! It's great that they are learning these things, as long as the word fits what they are doing, it works! 

I wish I had the energy and time to work on this....maybe in a month or two...

You all are fabulous! More pictures and videos, please!


----------



## Esperanita

Scooter's Family said:


> I really want to do more training but we're not so good at it! Scooter can sit, down, shake, pound it (sons taught this one!), stand up on back legs, and jump. Sometimes he'll speak when given the command but not always.
> 
> He loses his mind when he sees anything outside the front door, he's barking at the school bus right now, and gets crazy when visitors come over. I'll take any advice on stopping those two things!!!


How did you teach Scooter to shake? I've been trying for a while with no luck. I must not be clear. I say shake and shake his paw and then give him a treat. HE still won't do it on his own.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My boys taught him very quickly. They held the treat in their left hand and grabbed his paw with their right hand as they said SHAKE and then immediately gave the treat. He caught on quickly. Then they say POUND IT and just put out their fist, he puts his paw on it. 

I just ordered the book that Amy suggested today, should have it by Friday so I'll let you know if it had good stuff in it.

We tried doing tricks with boiled chicken tonight but he was overwhelmed with it, it was like puppy crack or something! We finally just had him come to two of us back and forth across the room. He was so funny because it was just too exciting!


----------



## Lina

To teach shake, I would put my hand, palm up near his paw and say "Shake" (I use Gimme 5). At first, I would just push my upturned palm into his paw until he would lift it, at which point I would quickly move my hand under it and treat saying Good Five. After a while, he would lift the paw himself and then would move it to put it on my palm. Just remember, don't actually PICK up the paw, push it until he lifts it himself. That's the key.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> My boys taught him very quickly. They held the treat in their left hand and grabbed his paw with their right hand as they said SHAKE and then immediately gave the treat. He caught on quickly. Then they say POUND IT and just put out their fist, he puts his paw on it.
> 
> I just ordered the book that Amy suggested today, should have it by Friday so I'll let you know if it had good stuff in it.
> 
> We tried doing tricks with boiled chicken tonight but he was overwhelmed with it, it was like puppy crack or something! We finally just had him come to two of us back and forth across the room. He was so funny because it was just too exciting!


Ann, I used boiled chicken in my video and Salsa was way too interested in the treats and didn't concentrate very well. She does better if the treats aren't quite so high value.


----------



## marjrc

You know, if I could finally get off my butt and take the time to teach these dogs a few more things, it would be great! Dale, maybe this thread will inspire me to give it a go. 

Debby, I just loved seeing you and Salsa! She is a great learner and you are wonderful at teaching her. I love that pointer/click tool you are using. 

Leeann, I loved that 'spin' video the first time I saw it and enjoyed seeing that again. Your two are so adorable! Now, I did see how you manage to train Riley with Monte in the background, but I just can't seem to get much done at all with my two! :frusty:

If I use food as a training tool (it's the best thing so far!), then they are both right at my feet, eager and not taking their eyes off me. They both want those treats so badly! Since Sammy doesn't learn as quickly as Ricky, he's just not as eager to please I guess, it is hard for me to click and treat a behavior with him in the picture. He hears the click for one thing, when I'm really trying to click what Ricky just did. It can be vice versa too, though I find Ricky pays attention more and will do anything. 

I did take Ricky into the basement, on two occasions, leaving Sammy upstairs, so that I could do some trick teaching one on one, but it's not ideal. Sammy will also learn very well if he's alone with me. So, how do you do it? Is Monte simply happy just chasing the ball you kick out of the way while you are clicking/treating/praising Riley?? 

Love the weaving between the legs trick, though I don't know what you could call it, other than 'weave'. :suspicious: Maybe 'through the legs'? lol

O.k., I need to see more videos people. So c'mon, Dale, show us some more!! I'm not sure if I taught that 'water bark' trick if that would be the only time Ricky barks. He barks at leaves falling outside!! :frusty:


----------



## Cheryl

I love this thread, but I think there are tricks that some dogs do better than others. Brutus is perfect at "Bang." Roxie will not put her head down for "Bang", but will roll over all the way across the room for a treat.


----------



## LuvCicero

I am happy that people are enjoying training and are working with their kids.

This video is not a good one but I wanted you to see what Cicero quickly learned. We did it quickly tonight and DH was watching TV so it's hard to hear me talking. Cicero had to much coke and I had to test him...and he was drunk...LOL I will try to get a better video soon.


----------



## Sheri

Wow, Dale! Wonderful! I can't believe you taught him to do that in one night! Can Tucker and I come for a visit, and I'll watch while you train Tucker?!


----------



## Lina

Too cute!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

How cute Dale! I can't believe you taught him that in one night! I love it when he eats his ticket!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Dale you guys are doing so great!!! I think Cicero needs to come over and teach Riley how to be more calm when doing tricks.


----------



## LuvCicero

We are as amazed as anyone with how easy he learns things. I think it is because he loves treats so much.

Leeann, he really is a calm dog most of the time. About 8:00 every night he get wild with his toys and RLH's till we think he is going to pass out....then he jumps in a lap and relaxes again.


----------



## Amy R.

Another great one, Dale! You are so calm and patient with Cicero and I think that's half the battle in teaching them.


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> I did take Ricky into the basement, on two occasions, leaving Sammy upstairs, so that I could do some trick teaching one on one, but it's not ideal. Sammy will also learn very well if he's alone with me. So, how do you do it? Is Monte simply happy just chasing the ball you kick out of the way while you are clicking/treating/praising Riley??


Yes Marj, Monte is soooo into that blue ball he cant even pee with out it. 
Riley is food motivated and Monte is chase blue ball motivated.


----------



## Missy

great videos everyone. I love the weaving leeann and dale. And I just love salsa's markings. 

this thread inspired me to try and teach Cash the names of his toys... I figured Cash would be easier because he actually likes toys and retrieves as opposed to Jasper. 

So I started with Squirrel because he kind of knows squirrel anyway by telling him to touch squirrel.... and If I was holding squirrel he did it but if I threw squirrell he got frustrated...now mind you, Jasper is just sitting on the couch watching us, so this goes on for 10 minutes sometimes Cash touches squirrel and other times he doesn't know why he isn't getting the treat and gets frustrated... and then out of the blue Jasper jumps off the couch and touches squirrel. I hadn't worked with Jasper at all on this. He just watched and learned. I have now added rainbow for a brightly colored toy. 
Neither of them has it really down yet. But I see their little brains working.


----------



## joytrink

Great idea for a thread. I love the way Riley and Monte go around in cirlces. How cute.
I love seeing Koda start to get the idea of "tricks". I put a small doggie treat on my shoulder while sitting on the floor and say "hug" to him. He stands up and goes to my shoulder and gets a great big hug. He is starting to do it without the treat.


----------



## joytrink

Hey Luv2Havs,
I noticed that your white hav. has a beautiful, no tear stain face. How did you succeed in that area? My puppy has terrible stains. I have tried the whips by they don't seem to work. I had used Angel Eye's in the past which worked but did not buy another bottle once I read all the threads on how bad it is for them in the long run. So, what's your secret?
Joytrink


----------



## luv3havs

Joytrink,
Well, to tell you the truth, I 'm not sure what the secret is.
She had tear stains when we got her at around 10 weeks. I used Eye Envy for a couple of months and it got a tiny bit better. 

Then we bought a water stand and water bottle. We started giving both dogs filtered water from our refrigerator which they only drink from the water stand.

But I really think that after she stopped teething things got significantly better and the stains disappeared. She just gets a little crust in the corner of her eyes, which I pick off each day (gross, I know).
So far so good. I hope the stains don't come back.

Maybe after your dog's adult teeth come in the staining will stop.

I'm not good with photos and computers, but I bet someone else will be kind enough to give you a link to the water bottle and stand. I bought mine at the Havanese Rescue Auction.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*High Five, Low Five*

The kids know high five, low five. Just some photos, not enough battery for a video today. I think I caught low five in both pics. High five is like sit pretty only with one paw.

In the second set of photos, they "dance." Or sometimes called up up up up!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Dale, I love that you sound so suthern', girl!! :biggrin1: You and Cicero are an incredible team and I KNOW you could teach that little guy anything at all. He just loves you and those treats that much.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mini-video (batteries low)*

Here is Riki give me paw...he did other things too...another day, another battery!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dale, two is too much!*

Daisy is completely unfocused about the treats. I think now that they are on diets, she is out of control regarding food. I also noticed that I repeat myself which I am not supposed to do, and I see how it confuses the dogs. Say it once and they do it. So you guys can hav a laf at me and my silly Daisy.

By the way, they get Nori, which is toasted seaweed. My husband is of Japanese heritage, so we have a lot of that stuff at the house. I would rather they have this than eat grass and throw up on the furniture.

Riki is so good and does so many tricks. Now you guys will all feel like experts with me and my wild girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dale, can I send Daisy to you!*

That sneaky girl! Such a comedianne. I have also noticed that Riki is doing a lot of spinning after or before he does his tricks. It is good to watch yourself on video and fix the errors.

You also have someone holding the video camera or using a tripod right? I realized this when I was trying to get Riki dancing.

Riki was so attached to me as a puppy, and Alana wanted her own dog. I did less training with Daisy and it shows! I think you have to put one in the other room to do this right! Although it is cute when they do things in unison. That is when Daisy isn't so food obsessed as she seems to be at this moment.


----------



## Leeann

No me Linda, I want Daisy, I love the crazy ones they are soooo much fun.

They are both so adorable, I love seeing videos it really show each individual personalities.


----------



## Leeann

Goooo Riki, I had to stake my claim on Daisy before I watched the second video, now I want them both LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

We tried to use chicken the other night and he was going nuts, way too valuable to use for tricks. It was like he was on speed or something, funny to watch but wasn't working for teaching.


----------



## havjump

I love this thread Havs are so clever!
Ann, I use Puperoni treats for training. Cosmo loves it but is still in control...somewhat!!!
He has many tricks, which I one day will get around to filming. 
This one he needed no training, as he just caught on to the game from the first moment.


----------



## Esperanita

I think Cuba has shake down! :whoo:eace:

Now I have to work on rollover and bang and sleep


----------



## Sheri

Cosmo would be great entertaining kids with that balloon! What fun that he butts it back to consistently!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Linda - Riki and Daisy are so cute doing their tricks. I loved it when they rolled over in unison. Daisy reminds me of Salsa.

Love Cosmo's trick with the purple balloon. I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Poornima

I am so behind on this thread.

Dale, you and Cicero are a fabulous team. You are such a wonderful teacher and he a very smart pupil.

Leeann, Linda, Havjump, great tricks and training clips. 

Debby, I enjoyed you teaching Salsa. She is so smart. Great video clip!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Cosmo the balloon expert*

I've never seen a dog do that before!


----------



## LuvCicero

We've been away a few days and now that I'm catching up I love seeing the videos.

Linda, Riki and Daisy are adorable and listen to you so well. It is so cute they both roll over together. I don't know how you can train two together. I don't think Cicero would listen to anything if there was another dog near. I do use a 'tiny' tripod that will sit and adjust on anything, but it's hard to get these little Havs with the jumping around. 

Cosmo is so calm flipping the balloon back ~ and so good at it.!! A balloon is one of Cicero's favorite thing to play with since it will bounce around so easy ~ but he has not learned to toss it back to me. Maybe I need to work on that one ~ since it's really cool.

I'm getting ideas for more training....so please keep posting everyone!!


----------



## marjrc

Linda, what great little clips of Riki and Daisy. They are sooo adorable!! 

Wooohoooo! Look at Cosmo and how perfectly good he is with that balloon. I tried balloons once and my two were scared! lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy learn "under" for crawling under chair*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*some tricks after bath to spin dry...*


----------



## Lina

Linda, that was SO cute! I loved all the spinning and rolling over going on there.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're so funny trying to dry off after a bath. Scooter was bathed today and did the crazy RLH around afterwards, always cracks me up.


----------



## Esperanita

Cuba likes to dry off on the carpet after a bath. Even after I go through two towels drying him off. He'll also do the RLH, but only after he rolls around in the carpet.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Same here, two towels and watch out when we let go. It's hysterical!


----------



## Sheri

Spin dry...that would be useful! (Hmmm, but, on second thought, that might mist the rest of the house!  0


----------



## marjrc

It is VERY difficult training one guy while the other is on another floor of the house. Impossible to train them both at the same time, that's for sure. And training using treats is now making them almost crazy excited!! :frusty: I'll have to think of something else. sigh........... :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

I finally had a chance to look at this thread- what fun! I really like weaving between the legs, flipping the balloon back & crawling under the chair. I'll have to add them to the list of things to learn (although I'm not sure I could ever teach them the balloon trick.) There's no way I can work with both dogs at the same time. I work with one dog at a time in the basement. The other stands at the top of the stairs staring holes through the gate. To start with the one upstairs would bark. Now that they realize they'll get a turn they wait patiently. 

I had decided I didn't want to use the "Bang" command and was using "Relaaax" instead. Cody would lay on his side with his head down for it, but then after a few days when I said Relax he would lay down with his head between his paws, so I tried "Bang" and sure enough, he did it! We've since changed "Relax" to "So Sad!" but are still using Bang. Another reminder that I'm in training as much as they are...

Tess is a little slower to pick things up but is starting to get it. I'll try to get some video of what we've learned.


----------



## havjump

It is hard enough to train one pup..... but I imagine it must be much more difficult to train two Havs at the same time.
They must get in each others way trying to please.
I am really enjoying watching the pairs doing tricks in unison.
Hoping to film some of Cosmo soon.


----------



## tuggersmom

i had no luck with this and Tugger would continue to jump on anyone that came in the door. Now, I have a distraction that works for him. There are certain treats that Tugger will not eat but feel obligated to go and hide. So when we have guests I go in the doggie treat box and grab a treat. I give it to Tugger and he gets this look of concern on his face like he must hide this prize and off he goes searching for the perfect hiding place. By the time he is done the excitement has worn off. And the best part is that I can recycle the treats because he will not eat them, only hide them!


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, your two are so cute together. I love 'spin dry'!! You can tell they love to 'work' with you. Good Job!!

Tuggersmom....great that you thought of a distraction that works. I'm trying to think of one...but can't. Cicero loves people more than any item in this house. We haven't started any new tricks...still just enjoying the old ones. With sick grandsons...and MIL...and blowing coat...I don't have a hand to dish out treats.  

If everyone will continue to work this year...we can start a HavCircus...and take the show on the road. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Dale!


----------



## ama0722

Okay I got a few trick books but have been concentrating on performance training for the most part but I had to do this since Daddy is a math nerd


----------



## Mraymo

That's great. I bet Daddy's so proud. Dash is handsome as ever.


----------



## luv3havs

Amanda,
Very cute trick! Smart doggie you have there.

Did it take lots of time to teach that one?


----------



## mintchip

he knows numbers----watch your credit card ound:


----------



## Sheri

Where was he when I was dong college algebra last summer?! I sure could have used his help!

Amanda and Dasher, that is very impressive!


----------



## LuvCicero

Dasher is so smart and it is so nice that he wants to grow up to be like his Daddy. I could have used him here yesterday when I was trying to help my grandson with his math. ound:
Great job of training!!!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, I love it! Dasher is so smart.


----------



## Havtahava

I just found this thread and haven't gotten through all the videos yet, but I love all the tricks being taught. How fun!

Debby, you're doing a lot with Salsa! I love the "take a nap" - she nails that one perfectly.


----------



## boo2352

Just found this, and it inspired me to try some with MacGyver. He tends to run through his whole repertoire of tricks when he sees a treat, hoping one of them is right.


----------



## lfung5

Dasher is brilliant!


----------



## Kathie

Amanda, that is so cute! How do you do that??

Kathie


----------



## ama0722

Dash isn't really doing math (shhhhh he doesnt know either!)  It only took me reading the trick book that was recommended here to know Dash could do that so it didn't take any time to teach it. It was more I needed to learn to put it together. When I show Dasher 2 fingers it is his signal to bark once and when I show him one, it is his signal to stop barking. So I just flash him the signal each time to get a bark.


----------



## marjrc

Very smart, Amanda! But then, you are a pro at teaching your dogs. :hail: :clap2: 

What a great idea, Tuggersmom! Hey, whatever works, right? 

Anyone else been busy training? Care to share?


----------



## marjrc

...... bumping........ Seeing Duke in another thread reminded me of this one. :bump2: :bump2: 

Dale, any new tricks lately ?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom

Dale, I'm sure Cicero has named all of those cute easter toys in his basket by now. How about it? :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, I haven't had much time to train lately so we just keep doing the same tricks. He has got the WUI and being drunk down pat and does it really well now. We have friends that stop by wanting to know if he is drunk today...lol

Janan...he does already know their names!! I guess since I started out with names for his toys, now when he gets a new one he looks at me waiting for me to tell him what it is...lol It's getting harder for me to think of names...LOL He has 3 rabbits now..."floppy" ~ "bunny" ~ and "rabbit". He really amazes me.

Off topic a second....I haven't trained much because of some health problems for a while. I go for a heart cath in the morning....but I think my heart will be fine!! Doctors are just trying to find the cause of my chest pain. 

Back on topic: Hopefully....Cicero and I will think of some new tricks very soon...he loves to learn new things!! I will get some pictures and maybe a new video posted soon.


----------



## Sheri

Dale, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hoping the tests show what the doctor needs to know for your health!

I'm looking forward to seeing new videos of Cicero once you get some new tricks...new videos of OLD tricks would work, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-Hope all goes well for you today, I'll be praying for you!


----------



## ama0722

Dale- sending good thoughts your way this morning.

hugs,
Amanda


----------



## marjrc

((((((((Dale)))))))), please let us know, when you can, how that went, o.k.? Thinking of you! 

I also started naming Ricky's toys when he was young, but as you said, it's become hard coming up with different names for 'ball' ! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

I want to "thank each of you" for your thoughts and prayers and to say "I'm sorry" I haven't posted back here sooner. Good news...my heart is fine, in fact said it looked like a 30 year old heart. Bad news...they don't know why I am having the pain in my heart area...and I'm tired of the pains 5 or 6 times a day. So after x-rays, scans, treadmill, pictures, heart cath, doctors and $$$$ -- they think it "might" be acid reflux, just not sure why I have sharp pains in the same place. I am really :frusty:

I have been slack on posting pictures and working on new tricks but hope I can get back in the groove real soon. Cicero is learning to drop his toys back in his basket at night....and that helps. :whoo: But, the dang donkey he got in his Easter basket is about to drive me nuts since he has learned to toss it and make it hew haw over and over. 

Marj...red ball, blue ball, black ball, tennis ball, yellow ball, jingle ball, babble ball, football, basketball, pink ball....oh, yep, he loves his balls!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*Sit!*

I just love this forum. I am hopeless at knowing how to train Murphy so you all will be the encouragement I need. I was terrified to even try because I didn't have a clue. After reading just the first three or four posts it motivated me to try to get Murphy to sit. I got Cheerios for in my hand. He knew I had them and he was looking eagerly for me to treat him. I said sit and tucked his legs under his butt to get him to sit. I then praised with good boy and treated him. It took four times for me to do that and now he sits on command though I sometimes have to say it twice. Murphy is definitely smarter than his mamma. Thank you all so much for motivating me. :whoo:

Holly and Murphy


----------



## Sheri

Oh, yeah!! Good for you! And, Murphy, too! Isn't it fun and empowering? And, teaching him things will make the bond between you even tighter!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Hi Sheri, 

Yes it is empowering.Who would have thought that I could teach my little furbaby to do something. He is taking a nap because I bathed him and we worked on sit some more. I guess I tuckered him out! :biggrin1:

Holly and Murphy


----------



## DukesMommy

*Awsome!*

Yeah Murphy and his Momma! Great job!! :cheer2:


----------



## Sheri

Okay, Dale, it's been over half a year since the last posts from you about Cicero's training...it's time for more videos of Cicero! What's he been learning lately? What has he taught you?

Anxiously waiting... :ranger:


----------



## marjrc

I agree. No pressure Dale, but we do want an update.


----------



## Metchosin

I just discovered this thread! Wow, it's a keeper, isn't it? There are so many wonderful ideas...and, I have to say I haven't read all 15 pages, YET. Thanks for this one!!!

Today, I stopped at the dollar store and bought those loose scrunchies for hair. I put one around my dog, Tucker's mouth and said, 'nose'. He rubbed nose with his paw so it fell off and then I'd treat him. (I'd like a better target word, though.)
I hope this works because it's so cute to see them rub their nose with their paw in an 'AW Shucks' way. 

(This was a trick I learned in a September class and am finally getting around to teaching. It must be dark, dreary, WET November!)


----------



## Sheri

Metchosin, of course we need a video!


----------



## Metchosin

....well, I'll give it a go in a couple of days....tonight we were just doing tug of war with the scrunchie. Who knew my timid boy would want to do that? And, I have a huge way to go with the camera aspect. I'll try a few things in the meantime, so please be patient!!!


----------



## virginia

Can anyone give me any ideas how to teach roll over.I tried the down then putting the treat by his shoulder but as soon as he sees the treat he jumps up to eat it,i cant get him to go over.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Metchosin

Hi Virginia,
What a cute face you have looking back at you! Adorable!
It took my dog quite awhile to learn to roll over. He loved to roll on his toys, so I knew he could do it. But whatever trick I tried using to teach him, wasn't working. It took awhile, but I just kept up with the treat by the shoulder as you are doing. My trainer said it was more of an oval move, not a circular move. The treat went from the shoulder then kept curving away from his head. It wasn't a circular movement from his shoulder towards his ear. Hope that makes sense. 
Still, I think my Tucker found it a challinging trick. Once he figured it out, it was easy to get the roll in both directions.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Maxmom

Virginia, what a cute puppy you have! Another Dallas hav! I think we have to have a play date this spring!


----------



## LuvCicero

Well, I'm a bad member to start a thread and not keep it updated. Sorry...life just seems to scatter my brain. We just keep doing the same tricks with Cicero and I'm lazy about trying to teach him new 'tricks'. Our 'thing' here is toys. He loves toys more than any dog I've ever had and gets so excited when he sees a new one....and knows the closet the new ones are stored in.  We just keep working on how many 'words' he learns. He now has over 80 toys that he knows the names of. At night I pile about 20 toys up and get him to bring them to me to go back in his toybox. It gets him tired and ready for bed. During the day he will drag out lots of toys...and when he hears "wanna play", his tail starts wagging so hard and I love watching him 'finding' the toys I name. I will try to think up a new trick to teach...he loves to 'work'.

Virginia, I taught Cicero to roll over having him in a 'down' then I would take the treat and put it on the side and arch it over his head to the other side. That would cause him to start rolling and I would gently take my other hand and roll him completely over..."yeaaaa, good boy" "roll over" and hand him the treat. Now, Cicero is very food motivated so I think that helps him learn faster.

I will try to keep updates better and I hope others will post movies and tricks their furbabies have learned...so I have more ideas!!
Now...I have to read this entire thread to see what I've missed.


----------



## Leslie

Dale~ What I want to know is how YOU remember the names of 80 toys?! ound:


----------



## Sheri

Dale, did you see the video article someone posted a month or so ago, where there's a border collie that has a huge vocabulary and can even find his toys based on drawings of them? I think you should try that with Cicero and see if he could do it, too. Bet he could! You two are a wonderful team!

I'll see if I can find that post and add it here...

Aha! Here is it, posted by Poornima originally. All the videos are interesting and worth watching, but I think the border collie is in the third one. (I think...?)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10767&highlight=Cicero

Yes, the Border Collie is at the end of #3 and the beginning of #4. Incredible!


----------



## LuvCicero

Leslie, I can't remember...lol I have had to write the names on some. Pigs...he has a pig, a dumbo, a pinkie. At times I see pinkie in the floor and I will ask him for dumbo..oops...and he will go from toy to toy and stop and look at me! Ronnie will remind me it's not dumbo, but pinkie - then he will bring it to me. YES, Cicero is smarter than I am...he can remember them all.

Sheri, thank for the links. I will study new tricks. I'm not worried that Cicero can't learn them....not sure I can teach them.


----------



## Poornima

Dale, I am amazed how intelligent Cicero is. What a great team you are! You got to watch the video Sheri mentioned. When I watched the BC, I thought of Cicero and you.


----------



## marjrc

What a great job, Dale, to teach so many names to Cicero! Holy smokes, 80 toys??!! LOL I am very lazy and though I know these guys can learn new things, esp. Ricky, I don't take the time. Shame on me!


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I am amazed also. You guys actually have dogs that do real tricks. Rosie has learned all of her tricks by herself. And she is teaching us. When she wants us to pick her up, she whimpers so pitifully. She barks for food and water. Took me a while to get it though. She won't drink "old" water. It has to come out of the faucet fresh. And she now brings the toilet paper to me instead of strewing it all over the place. Guess I took it away from her enough times, that now she thinks she will just bring me the roll. She proudly brought it to me this morning, I say thank you and put it back in the bathroom. (no I don't have a holder in the downstairs bath and frequently set it on the edge of the tub). She knows exactly what time the employees are in the breakroom for lunch and is sitting there waiting for them to hopefully share a bit of sandwich. And when an employee walks out in the hall, she is there with her ball for them to throw. Thankfully, all of my employees are taken with her and spend a little time each day playing with her.


----------



## StarrLhasa

:bump:

Great thread.


----------

